# One more question - is there a maintenance to the slideout?



## wandslinger (Sep 7, 2011)

or any other part that I need to really keep after...


----------



## akjimny (Sep 14, 2011)

Twice a year - Spring and Fall, I run my slide all the way out then crawl under and spray the tracks and gear mechanism with aerosol lithium grease.  Then I spray the seals with slide out seal spray to keep them lubricated.  Both products are available at Walmart.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 18, 2011)

I do the same as Jim.  Very important to keep the seals lubricated.  Do not use wd40 on them.  Use the lubes made for the slide tracks and seals.  As Jim said Wally worlds has them


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 18, 2011)

Good point guys, we do the same, we need to put the word out for those who really don't know what to do


----------

